# Guido's Web Treestand



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I love this stand. For my style of hunting, lots of walking and lots of different places, it is perfect. It does take some getting used to but with some time and practice it is easy and convenient to use. SAFETY is a huge factor and this stand is safe. You are always hooked to the tree. It is also made in the USA.


----------



## BLJ (Jun 6, 2010)

I just got one at the beggining of the year (10% off sale) and i was plesantly suprised to hear that they also came out with a bow tether hook up, basically, the straps are sewn on closer together so you have more room to manuver your bow( it also decreases the size tree you need to be able to use it). Very comfy and the back rest is what sold me, being pinned 90 deg. against a hard wet tree for hours at a time doesn't sound, much less feel comfortable. Now I have the entire summer to practice different ways to set up and use it. I think I'm going to get some climb paws, and if I still have money left over, some climbing gaffs.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

We made a few changes to the initial review so this is the re-release as well as some extra footage of me shooting my recurve from the stand:


----------



## bigholein2 (Mar 14, 2011)

looks more comfortable but harder to shoot out of then the tree saddle


----------



## pxt (Oct 27, 2009)

I just got one and I like how u can slide the feather belt quietly around the tree to set up for a shot. Couple more sits and im gonna do a pro and con list guido web vs tree saddle.


----------

